# Fuse has blown in my heat press?



## harveylester (May 6, 2011)

Hi guys,

Recently I was using my heat press to press a t-shirt when all of a sudden there was a loud bang and something inside the machine 'blew up', sending sparks flying outwards. Since then I have not been able to use the heat press, or even power it up. I tried replacing the fuse inside the power plug, to no avail. 

I've read on these forums that many heat presses also have internal fuses, and if this is the case, I'm pretty certain my internal fuse has blown. My heat press is a 'Senko Shuzail'. Does anybody know what the internal fuse looks like and where I might locate it? I also need to know where I can buy a replacement part...

I really don't want to just throw the heat press away, because I have a feeling that it won't take much to get it working again.

I'd appreciate any feedback.

Thanks!


----------



## xcelr8hard (Jan 27, 2011)

Call the manufacturer, or the vendor you bought it from.
Butch


----------



## harveylester (May 6, 2011)

I bought the heat press second hand on Ebay, and after countless Google searches, I've come to the conclusion that the manufacturer is a Chinese company called 'Microtec Technology'. I've emailed their support team, but have yet to receive a reply...


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

More than likely your heat element has gone bad. You verify this with a muti meter set for continuity. Look at the plug metal side toward you the left blade or the skinny one is the hot side. Put 1 lead on the hot and touch a bolt or bare metal. If you get any reading you heat plate is bad.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Microtec's phone number is (949) 228-9280. Email is info[USER=146208]@microtecusa[/USER].com


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

The loud "bang" might be a clue. There's not much on the electrical side that could cause that. Most of these heat presses have heavy duty springs that assist with opening. I've seen some of the best heat presses around that use a bolt welded to the frame that the springs loop over. The threads on the bolt eventually wear out the loop on the end of the spring and it lets go with a bang. Then I've seen the broken spring land up against the electrics inside. Open it up and take a look. Anything that cause that loud a noise should be obvious.

And in over 20 years and many, many heat presses I've never seen an element go bad. (But we don't buy the cheap imports either) The common issue with the elements is the wires that are attached to the elements. On the Hix machines, the constant open and closing flexes these wires and they eventually start to break. Usually you will see a gradual issue with not heating. The wires can be replaced but with the extreme heat they ahve to be silver soldered which requires more heat than the typical soldering iron or propane. We use a MAP gas bottle on our propane torch.

For our hix machines we keep spare springs and a spare casting wire kit on hand all the time. Other than that they just keep on ticking.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Mine did the same thing. That loud band was something inside the control box blowing up, not a spring snapping. I tossed mine out. It was only $300 and it isn't worth burning my house down over.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Perfect logic I'd say. They sound like throw away presses. On our N800 hix presses, when the spring snaps it sound like you are in a firing range full of 45's...



lben said:


> it isn't worth burning my house down over.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Something inside the control box (that is contained and not exposed to any parts) explodes and sparks fly out the back of it. It's not a fuse but it is something that will cause a nasty fire if it happens unattended or is close enough to something flammable.


----------



## chartle (Nov 1, 2009)

Simply put the fuse blowing was more of a result of problem not the cause.

Replacing all the fuses in the world wouldn't fix whatever blew up, it would just blow the fuse again. (If you were lucky)


----------

